
Stefan Esser's laptop was apparently tampered with in a hotel - mikegirouard
https://twitter.com/i0n1c/status/658751231154913280
======
brbsix
I really hope he had full disk encryption and left it powered off. At least
your data would be safe from prying eyes, even if the device itself is no
longer safe to use. If not, then that is really terrible practice,
particularly for a security researcher. Doesn't everyone know to keep mobile
devices encrypted and turned off when not in use (e.g. airports, border
crossings, hotel rooms, etcetera)?

------
markhellewell
meh…looks more like the pretty common battery swelling problem seen on MacBook
Pro

~~~
mikegirouard
You might want to take a look at the rest of his timeline. Apparently they
tampered with the hard drive.

[https://twitter.com/i0n1c/status/658761878861139968](https://twitter.com/i0n1c/status/658761878861139968)

~~~
markhellewell
ooh, you’re right

